# [Windows XP] Nach Stromausfall fährt XP nicht mehr hoch



## multimolti (1. August 2009)

Hallo!

Meine Nachbarn haben mich um Hilfe gebeten, ihnen ist die Sicherung rausgefetzt und seit dem startet ihr Rechner nicht mehr.
*Problembeschreibung:*
Wenn man den Rechner anschaltet, geht alles soweit, bis er auf die Windows-Festplatte zugreifen soll. Also BIOS geht, dann versucht er von CD zu booten, wartet 5 Sekunden und startet neu. Das ganze geht immer wieder im Kreis.
*Idee 1 - Mainboard etc kaputt:*
Habe erst mal Ubuntu in den Rechner geschoben, läuft einwandfrei, also scheint die Hardware (auf den ersten Blick) OK zu sein.
*Idee 2 - NTFS still in use:*
Habe dann unter Ubuntu gleich mal die beiden Partitionen gemountet, musste "-o force" nehmen, da sie (wie zu erwarten, da der Rechner ja im Laufen abgeschmiert ist) noch als "in use" markiert waren. Konnte alle Ordner einwandfrei sehen, habe aber nicht probiert, ob man an die Dateien ran kommt, aber die Festplatte scheint ja noch zu gehen. Dann wieder versucht, XP zu starten, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
*Idee 3 - Boot Record irgendwie fehlerhaft:*
Habe das alles noch nicht gecheckt, falls es daran liegt, was könnte ich machen?

*Lösung 1:*
Mit Ubuntu alle Daten auf meine Externe kopieren, oder die Festplatte einfach in meinen Rechner einbauen, WinXP neu installieren.
Ist aber recht viel Aufwand, vor allem da die ihre WinXP und Treiber-CDs verschlampt haben, müsste man also alle Treiber und ein neues Windows organisieren...

Habt ihr eine Idee, was dem Rechner fehlen könnte? Habe hier geschaut, aber das ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich:
http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6031733.html
Mit der XP Recovery Console kam ich noch nie wirklich klar, wenn man nicht selber weiß, was genau kaputt ist, dann kann die ja nichts.

Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## PC Heini (2. August 2009)

Grüss Dich

Ich würde wie Du auf Idee 3 Tippen.
Jedoch könnte auch ein beschädigter Treiber der Auslöser sein.
Als erstes würde ich jetzt erstmal Daten sichern. Dann ne XP CD auftreiben und von der starten.
Anschliessend ne Systemreparatur vornehmen.


----------



## multimolti (2. August 2009)

Hmm, Systemreparatur, du bist lustig... wie stellst du dir das vor? Ich gehe in die Wiederherstellungskonsole und überprüfe jede einzelne Windows-Datei auf der Festplatte per Checksum mit dem Original auf CD und ersetze sie, falls fehlerhaft?
Da wäre ich 10 Jahre mit beschäftigt -.-
Eine automatische Systemwiederherstellung gibt's unter XP ja nicht, das ist genau mein Problem.


----------



## KaiBone (2. August 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Eine automatische Systemwiederherstellung gibt's unter XP ja nicht, das ist genau mein Problem.


Guten Tag,
da muss ich dich leider korrigieren, mit einer WinXP Pro CD kann man sehr wohl eine automatische System"reparatur" durchführen. Allerdings werden dabei alle Systemdateien ersetzt und nicht nur die defekten bzw. fehlerhaften. Das System wird also auf den Stand der CD zurückgesetzt, ausgenommen die Registrierung.

Die Systemreparatur  kann man starten in dem man zuerst von der CD startet, dann dort Installieren auswählt (nicht wundern aber so geht es), dort wird nach bereits vorhanden Installationen gesucht und man kann die betreffende mit "R" (nicht sicher aber steht nochmal gesondert aufm den Bildschirm) starten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. August 2009)

Zur Idee 3: Den MBRkann man mit einem Installationsmedium für XP oder Vista reparieren. Sofern man bei XP die Reperaturkonsole bzw. bei der Vista-CD die CMDstarten kann. Nachfolgend nun für die XP-CD:


```
fixmbr
fixboot
chkdsk /r /f
```

Der erste Befehl behebt eventuelle Fehler im MBR indem dieser einfach neu gekritzelt wird (Grub verschwindet somit). Der zweite Befehl soll Probleme mit der boot.ini etc. beheben und der dritte, optionale Befehle überprüft deine Festplatte auf Fehler und defekte Sektoren. Schaden kanns nicht und so können wir das gleich mal ausschließen.
Die Funktionalität denMBRneuzuschreiben bietet übrigens auch die Super Grub Disk mit der du auch Grub sehr einfach neuinstallieren kannst.

Edit: Ich seh grad, dass du deine CD nicht mehr hast. Sprich von nem Freund leihen oder aus dem Internet laden (das Kopieren der Installationsmedien unterliegt keinen rechtlichen Restriktionen)


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2009)

Hallo!



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> *Problembeschreibung:*
> Wenn man den Rechner anschaltet, geht alles soweit, bis er auf die Windows-Festplatte zugreifen soll. Also BIOS geht, dann versucht er von CD zu booten, wartet 5 Sekunden und startet neu. Das ganze geht immer wieder im Kreis.


Erkennen tut das BIOS die HDD, kann von ihr aber nicht booten?
Dann würde ich auch eher in Richtung MBR tippen --> FIXMBR (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058/de).



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> *Lösung 1:*
> Mit Ubuntu alle Daten auf meine Externe kopieren, oder die Festplatte einfach in meinen Rechner einbauen, WinXP neu installieren.
> Ist aber recht viel Aufwand, vor allem da die ihre WinXP und Treiber-CDs verschlampt haben, müsste man also alle Treiber und ein neues Windows organisieren...


Auf die Datensicherung solltest Du nicht verzichten.
Bei jedem Versuch ein beschädigtes System wieder zum laufen zu bekommen kann immer mal etwas schief gehen.
Daher lieber später darüber ärgern dass man seine Zeit mit der Datensicherung u.U. "sinnlos verplempert" hat, als sich sich darüber zu ärgern dass ggf. alle Daten futsch sind weil man keine Datensicherung gemacht hat. 
Ich persönlich würde mich jedenfalls über letzteres mehr ärgern. 

Thema Treiber:
So lange die Hardware bzw. Peripheriegeräte nicht gerade uralt (oder von Medion ) sind, bekommt man die Treiber i.d.R. auch noch nach Jahren im Internet.

Thema Windows CD:
Da hast Du natürlich ein Problem.
Das kenne ich aber auch..... ich bin umgezogen.
Da ich den Umzug aber nicht alleine durchgeführt habe und keiner meiner Helfer sich gemerkt/notiert haben was sie wo reingepackt haben, finde ich meine XP CD auch nicht wieder.
Und über 50 grosse Umzugskartons nach einer bestimmten CD zu durchwühlen ist nicht gerade die angenehmste Aufgabe. 

Thema Systemreparatur:
Die habe ich ein einziges mal durchgeführt..... unter W2k..... danach nie wieder.
Warum?
Weil die Systemreparatur nicht repariert hat, sondern das Sytem einfach "übergebügelt" hat.
Die Folge war dass meine Programme zwar noch vorhanden waren, aber nichtmehr funktionierten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. August 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Thema Systemreparatur:
> Die habe ich ein einziges mal durchgeführt..... unter W2k..... danach nie wieder.
> Warum?
> Weil die Systemreparatur nicht repariert hat, sondern das Sytem einfach "übergebügelt" hat.
> Die Folge war dass meine Programme zwar noch vorhanden waren, aber nichtmehr funktionierten.



Ja ... das wollte ich vorhin auch schon anmerken: Da die Systemreperatur immer noch nur eine Neuinstallation darstellt bei der man die alten Daten behält ist es einfacher die Nutzdaten zu sichern, eine einfache Neuinstallation durchzuführen und Programme einfach neu zu installieren.


----------



## multimolti (3. August 2009)

Habe jetzt einfach alle Daten gesichert und Win neu draufgepackt, war wohl doch die einfachste Lösung...


----------

